# neighbor gave this to me



## moondoggie (May 10, 2015)

he said he bought it yesterday for $10. Guy he bought it from started it up ran perfect. He gets it home and can't get it to start. So he adjusts the one adjustment screw on it. Its mothers day so I am not allowed to tinker on this weed Wacker today maybe tomorrow. Any ideas ? Thanks.


----------



## ray benson (May 10, 2015)

Sent the operators manual. Check your inbox


----------



## moondoggie (May 10, 2015)

ray benson said:


> Sent the operators manual. Check your inbox


 thanks


----------



## blades (May 12, 2015)

Ah,another one of the never start models.


----------

